# Das erste mal Heringsangeln! Lauter Fragen!



## seaspin (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Ich würde dieses Jahr sehr gerne einmal das Heringsangeln ausprobieren. Ich wohne in der nähe von Oldenburg und brauche mit dem Auto ca. 1 Std. nach Wilhelmshaven.

Kann man in Wilhelmshaven Heringe fangen? Wenn ja wo am besten und wann? Oder gibt es in der Nähe von Wilhelmshaven bessere Stellen?

Was für eine Ausrüstung benötige ich? Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Paternoster etc.

Brauche ich eine Erlaubnis? Wenn ja wo bekomme ich diese und was kostet diese wohl?

Viele Fragen aber für mich ein absolutes Neugebiet und ich freue mich über jede Antwort.

Gruß, Klaus


----------



## barschkönig (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das erste mal Heringsangeln! Lauter Fragen!*

Hy also zum Heringsangeln kannst du fast alle Ruten verwenden ich weis jetzt nicht ob du von einer Brücke angelst aber wenn ja reicht eine normale Rute aus.
Ich habe eine Karpfenangel genommen|rolleyes 

Rolle sollte nur Salzwasserfest sein und ne 30 er oder 35er Mono ist ausreichend vielleicht noch etwas weniger. Eine Angelerlaubnis kannst du dann beim örtlichen angelladen erwerben. Und wenn du schon beim Angelladen bist holst du dir gleich ein paar Heringspaternoster und Heringsbleie.


----------



## cafabu (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das erste mal Heringsangeln! Lauter Fragen!*

Moin, moin,
zu Wilhelmshaven kann ich Dir nichts sagen, is nicht mein Gebiet.
Meine Ausrüstung und Technik:
Eine Rute um die 3 Meter, WG um die 80gr., sie sollte weite Würfe ermöglichen und eine "weiche" Aktion haben. Heringe schlitzen sehr schnell aus!
Die Rolle hat keine besonderen Ansprüche, sie sollte schon sauber verlegen, damit die Würfe klappen. Ich verwende eine weiche, dehnbare, monofile Schnur. Harte oder Geflochtene bringen zu viele Aussteiger.
Drei verschieden farbige Heringssysteme mit Goldhaken (weiß/silber, grünlich, durchsichtig). Als Blei verwende ich Pilker (ohne Haken) 50-75gr. , grelle Farben.
Beim Angeln gilt je sonniger umso besser, die Patanoster reflektieren dann besser. Immer die anderen Angler beobachten. Wer fängt hat die richtige Wurfweite, Tiefe und Patanosterfarbe. Dann versuchen es identisch zu machen.
Ansonsten probieren. Verschiedene Wurfweiten. Beim Wasserkontakt, Schnur spannen, absacken lassen. Du brauchst unbedingt Kontakt zum Blei, damit Du die Bisse mitbekommst. Den Biss spürt man gut in der Rute, dann ruhig das Blei noch weiter sacken lassen. Oft erfolgen dann noch mehrere Bisse, hast ja ein Patanoster. Dann "Butterweich" einholen, die Heringe ohne Ruck und Hektik zügig aus dem Wasser bringen und mit der Angel in Deinen Eimer verfrachten. Heringe am Eimerrand abschlagen und Weiterangeln.
Zum Abschluss tut ein alter Drahtsetzkescher gute Dienste. Heringe rein und an der Wasseroberfläche ordentlich hoch und runterlassen. Dabei erledigt sich das Entschuppen fast von alleine.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## seaspin (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das erste mal Heringsangeln! Lauter Fragen!*

Hallo! Ich werde nur Sonntags oder Abends können, da müsste ich mir das meiste schon vorab besorgen.

Hat jemand weitere Erfahrungen, die mir helfen könnten?


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das erste mal Heringsangeln! Lauter Fragen!*

Steht doch schon alles da...

In der Brandung wirst du kaum Heringe fangen. Versuch es mal im Hafen.


----------



## Heidechopper (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das erste mal Heringsangeln! Lauter Fragen!*

Zudem wird es wohl noch eine ganze Weile dauern, ehe sich die ersten Heringe unter Land fürchten.
Ansonsten: die Ostsee gibt meist mehr her als die Nordsee. Such' hier mal unter Kappeln, Lübeck, Kiel. Da dürftest du genug Lesestoff bis zum Saisonbeginn finden.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Hansa-Fan (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das erste mal Heringsangeln! Lauter Fragen!*

moin,

cafabu hat doch alles und richtig beschrieben, ich kann noch ergänzen, dass ich persönlich auf goldhaken mit natürlicher fischhaut schwöre und dann, wenn der hering im mittelwasser steht, auf selbstgemachte v2a-bleche umsattel, damit das vorfach lansam zum grund trudelt, aber das wars auch schon.

war selbst mal 1 1/2 jahre in whv stationiert. weiß nicht, ist nicht gerade ne heringshochburg,


gruss vonne (heringsreichen) ostsee

ps du hast das thema hier im trööt eröffnet!!?? ich hoffe nicht, dass du dem hering in der brandung nachstellen willst


----------



## seaspin (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das erste mal Heringsangeln! Lauter Fragen!*

Hallo!

Das ist ja alles super! Ich denke es gibt von mir aus (also Oldenburg, Niedersachsen) aber nichts besseres als Wilhelmshaven! Hat jemand eine bessere Idee oder einen besseren Standpunkt für mich?

Ich würde auch gerne einen Angelladen dort vor Ort wissen, damit ich meine Angelerlaubnis bekomme und wenn möglich auch noch die Köder, Paternoster etc. kaufen kann....

Ich bin für wirklich jeden Hinweis sehr dankbar!

Es muss doch in WHV oder Umgebung Heringe geben, nur wo?


----------



## seaspin (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das erste mal Heringsangeln! Lauter Fragen!*

Hallo,

ist hier niemand aus Wilhelmshaven oder sonstige Nordsee, wer mir ein paar Tipps geben kann?

Ich komme aus der Nähe von Oldenburg und die Anreise sollte mit dem Auto spontan innerhalb von 2 Stunden möglich sein!

Jeder Tipp würde mir wirklich sehr weiterhelfen!

Gruß, Klaus


----------



## Norbi (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das erste mal Heringsangeln! Lauter Fragen!*

Moin Klaus,frag doch mal hier an.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=9699891


----------



## seaspin (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das erste mal Heringsangeln! Lauter Fragen!*

jo vielen dank!


----------

